# Great US Indian Wars Period Colorado Bicycle Infantry Troop Photograph



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 9, 2021)

"Very unusual albumen photograph of "Troop D. Monte Vista, Colo. May 30, 1897" as identified on verso in period ink, 6-7/8"x4-3/4." This excellent toned image depicts eight members of the Troop D mounted bicycle riders. All in uniform and armed with swords and rifle slung at shoulder."


----------

